
Ask HN: Resources for Updating JavaScript Skills? - cimmanom
The last time I did any heavy lifting with Javascript, jQuery was mandatory and Backbone and Mustache were hot.  (So, yeah, only about 5 years ago.)  But with a new side project requiring a modern front-end, it&#x27;s time to get up to speed on the modern ecosystem.<p>A grasp of the absolute basics should be all I need to be able to research and learn the rest as the need comes up.  What are some good practical introductory resources on the following topics that are aimed at a reasonably experienced Javascript developer and that won&#x27;t take more than an hour or so each to grok?<p>1) modern javascript package management<p>2) React<p>3) ES6
======
757362
Top JavaScript Libraries & Tech to Learn in 2018
[https://medium.com/javascript-scene/top-javascript-
libraries...](https://medium.com/javascript-scene/top-javascript-libraries-
tech-to-learn-in-2018-c38028e028e6)

SEARCH RESULTS FOR REACT JS
[https://www.creativebloq.com/search?searchTerm=react+js](https://www.creativebloq.com/search?searchTerm=react+js)

Fullstack React: The Complete Guide to ReactJS and Friends
[https://coderprog.com/fullstack-react/](https://coderprog.com/fullstack-
react/)

------
757362
5 of the best JavaScript frameworks
[https://www.creativebloq.com/features/best-javascript-
framew...](https://www.creativebloq.com/features/best-javascript-frameworks)

AngularJS is a structural framework for dynamic web apps.
[https://docs.angularjs.org/guide/introduction](https://docs.angularjs.org/guide/introduction)

SEARCH RESULTS FOR ANGULAR
[https://www.creativebloq.com/search?searchTerm=angular](https://www.creativebloq.com/search?searchTerm=angular)

